# Upload a preview picture to Skins



## Game Dragon (Apr 26, 2011)

I just uploaded New Super Mario Complete Skin Set to File Trip but how do you upload a preview picture?


----------



## Miss Panda (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't know the answer to your question, sorry. But that looks fantastic what program did you use?


----------



## Evo.lve (Apr 26, 2011)

Gee, I thought you hated the DS2

Buying one, not being able to wait and buying ANOTHER for double the price --> Hating it --> Making skins for it = WTF? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But to answer your question, I'm pretty sure there's a button that says "UPLOAD PICTURE"


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 26, 2011)

Under "More details" there should be "screenshots" at the bottom.


----------



## Game Dragon (Apr 26, 2011)

I used PhotoShop


----------



## Miss Panda (Apr 26, 2011)

Game Dragon said:
			
		

> I used PhotoShop


Thanks they look great.


----------



## R4Liam (Apr 27, 2011)

I think it has to be a certain format as well which filetrip states when you try to upload otherwise.


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 27, 2011)

In photoshop you'll have to save it as a .png .jpg .bmp or similar that filetrip.net will support.


----------



## tt87 (Apr 28, 2011)

Well, the DSTwo Skineditor program actually has an "export preview" option you can use.

http://gbatemp.net/t228211-dstwo-skins?vie...t&p=3551866


----------



## Game Dragon (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you all for the help, all done 

http://filetrip.net/f24911-New-Super-Mario...in-Set-1-0.html


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice skin - do you mind if I add it to the 'Skin Thread ??


----------



## Game Dragon (Apr 29, 2011)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Nice skin - do you mind if I add it to the 'Skin Thread ??



No not at all, go for it


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 29, 2011)

Game Dragon said:
			
		

> CannonFoddr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many Thanks - now added to the thread


----------

